# Две грыжи L4-L5 и L5-S1 (L5-S1 с тенденцией к секвестрации), мелкие дефекты Шморля



## Deon (6 Янв 2019)

Сколиоз 2ст с детства. Сорвал поясницу приседом со штангой в 14 лет. За 20 лет 3 раза простреливало, но помогали анальгетики. Сейчас 36лет и решил вновь посещать спортзал из-за ломки в грудном отделе позвоночника при ночном отдыхе(Сидячая работа, машина, малоподвижность). Отходил 2 месяца и вновь сорвал поясницу в пресс-машине большим весом. Болит сильно поясница. Сделал МРТ. Заключение прилагаю. Фото с диска на днях выложу(нет дома дисковода).
п.с. Помимо боли в пояснице лет 10 отдает в районе мочевого-простаты и в таз. Сексуальная жизнь из-за этого на 3-4. Сейчас когда болит сильно поясница- отдача в район мочевого еще жестче.
Невролог сказал. что грыжи плохие. Предложил для начала капельницами и блокадами воспаление снять, а там смотреть как и что и назначит дальнейшее лечение. *А я вот почему-то склонен к замене этих дисков на М6 и забыть навсегда про эту дурацкую поясницу. И что с остальными чудесами типа Шморля и пр. показаниями делать? Хочу заниматься спортом, сексом, бегать прышать и тд как в 16 лет.*
Так же волнует мой сколиоз. В 36 навряд ли его исправить без хирургического вмешательства?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Янв 2019)

А в чем вопрос?
А где написано, что замена диска на М6 позволяет забыть про ВАШУ поясницу.


----------



## Deon (6 Янв 2019)

Вопрос в том, что мне делать с такими симптомами и показаниями. А то я в панике.
Врач говорит, что теперь мне с таким всю жизнь жить. А я не хочу. Я спортом нормально хочу заниматься.
Вот и подумал, может вставить имплант и быть злоздоро?


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (6 Янв 2019)

Тут однозначно нужно сходить к профи в своем деле,там и подскажут,что к чему и что лучше ставить.Иногда ставят на L5-S1 ТПФ , а на L4-L5 M6L,иногда везде M6L. По крайней мере,с кем я общался и кого видел,все отлично себя чувствуют и живут хорошо ,полноценной жизнью посла установки М6L


----------



## Deon (6 Янв 2019)

Уххх, как я мечтаю о здоровой спине. Но сам факт операции меня в панику вводит. Пока полечу родимую. Если не поможет,то вперед. Заодно подготовлю себя морально.

Я задал вопрос аре докторов на форуме, но пока никто не посоветовал ничего.


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (6 Янв 2019)

Насколько я понимаю,тут доктора приверженцы ТПФ,нежели М6L.Я вот лечио,лечил два года,в основе своей мне говорили операция мне не показана,потом мнения 50/50.Ну и пришел я к операции по итогу,тк консервативное лечение помогает,если грыжа не мешает жить и не критичные боли и вылезают они редко...а если уже влияет на качество жизни,то нужно резать...Да это тяжело ,непросто психологически,но в некоторых случаях чем раньше тем лучше,тк период восстановления будет меньше и корешки не так долго будут зажаты.


----------



## Deon (6 Янв 2019)

Ясно. Ну до лета буду тянуть. Если не поможет, то будем становиться киборгом.

Болит поясница так, что более менее в вертикальном положении. Лежа ноет. Сидя совсем худо. Иногда с прострелами в пах и начало ног. Начал пить обезболивающие и прекратил занятия спортом. Вроде по чуточку проходит. Но медленно. уе неделю стаят капельницы + таблетки ... Я думаю что воспаление пройдет полюблму и боль уйдет. Но на долго ли? Только где неловко повернусь или что потяжелее подниму и опять кирдык.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (7 Янв 2019)

Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?
Тему про показания к операции нашли?
Тип показаний определили?

Так учитесь жить правильно.
Научитесь правильной лфк и тренировкам.


----------



## Deon (7 Янв 2019)

> Тему про показания к операции нашли?
> Тип показаний определили?


Не могу найти!
Про лечение боли кучу тем нашел. В голове уже каша.

Вот что я вычитал. И жить еще страшнее стало. И наконец-то мне стало ясно про отдачу в мочевой, копчик и дисфункцию половых органов...
Ну и судя по описанию моих грыж- они самые опасные из всех видов.
уважаемый доктор Ступин, вы мое заключение с МРТ посмотрели? 6 мм мож и не много, но риск, что оно выльется во все 9-10мм 300%, так как у меня активный уровень жизни. Я даже при сблюдении всех супе-пупер правил могу забыть и поднять что-то тяжкое ну или типа того...
Поэтому у меня вопрос к врачам: Может быть стоит сделать имплант сейчас, чем ждать пока мне спинной мозг не придавит грыжей? Причем даже если и не болит спина, дисфункции мочеполовой системы постоянны уже в течении лет 10.


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

А может мне кто расшифровать из моего МРТ это:
Сигнал от элементов конского хвоста и видимых структур спинного мозга (по Т1 И Т2 ВО) не изменен?
Это типа все нормально?
Но у меня все признаки сдавливания конского хвоста(Постоянная отдача в мочевой, простату и низ ног)


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Если Т1 и Т2 грудной отдел...
Хмм странно. вроде делал МРТ поясничного отдела. ))))))
Завтра добуду фото с диска МРТ!!!


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

А может мне кто расшифровать из моего МРТ это:
Сигнал от элементов конского хвоста и видимых структур спинного мозга (по Т1 И Т2 ВО) не изменен?

Но у меня все признаки сдавливания конского хвоста(Постоянная отдача в мочевой, простату и низ ног)
И как это лечить если без операции?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

Теперь находим в инете - симптомы сдавления конского хвоста и размещаем в теме.
И смотрим есть ли эти симптомы или нет.

Перечисленное Вами, не есть признак сдавления конского хвоста.

Вопрос. Если едете куда-то, можете идти сколько хочешь, или надо метров через 500 остановиться и постоять или посидеть?


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Нашел: 
_
Боли в пояснице, двигательные расстройства, нарушение половой функции, ухудшение работы мочевого пузыря и прямой кишки, а также прочие неприятные ощущения в нижнем отделе позвоночника и в ногах, — эти симптомы знакомы многим пациентам и часто встречаются в комплексе._ 

*Все они у меня есть!!! При чем конкретно проявлены лет 10 уже. Не остро всё конечно, но Мучаюсь блин просто не могу с таким долгим сроком...*

Сидеть на твердом долго не могу с недавних пор... становится так больно, что я даже встать не могу... такая боль по всему заду при поднятии пятой точки со стула или скамьи!
Легкие прострелы и давление в области простаты и мочевого. Постоянные позывы к мочеиспусканию при мало наполненном мочевом.
Икры постоянно уставшие, даже после сна и я заметил, что мышцы икр даже худыми какими-то сильно стали. Иногда тянет их сильно. В машине долго не могу ехать- поясница начинает болеть, неметь итд. Если долго идти, то да с перерывами, хотя при ходьбе чувствую себя лучше всего.

Как вылечиться???


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

У нас с Вами разный инет:

Синдром конского хвоста – это патологическое состояние, характеризующееся поражением корешков в нижней части позвоночного канала. 
Поскольку конский хвост иннервирует нижние конечности и органы малого таза, соответственно, и симптомы поражения его будут проявляться со стороны этих структур. Могут наблюдаться:

боли;
нарушения чувствительности;
мышечная слабость;
нарушения функции мочевого пузыря;
нарушение функции прямой кишки;
вегетативно-трофические расстройства на нижних конечностях;
расстройства половой функции.
Рассмотрим подробнее каждый из симптомов, составляющих данный синдром.
*Боли*
Боли могут быть местными и корешковыми. Корешковые боли чаще появляются первыми, связаны с непосредственным раздражением корешков. Они представляют собою острые, иногда простреливающие ощущения по ходу нервных корешков, т. е. сама боль распространяется вниз по одной или обеим ногам, отдает в область ягодиц, промежности, крестца. Такие боли усиливаются при движениях и ходьбе. Местные боли ощущаются в области позвоночника, носят более тупой и хронический  характер. Эти боли связаны с раздражением мягких тканей и структур позвоночника. У одного и того же пациента может наблюдаться лишь один тип болей.

*Нарушения чувствительности*
Нарушения чувствительности представляют собой ощущение онемения в области крестца, промежности, ягодиц (так называемая «седловидная анестезия») и в ногах по корешковому типу (в виде  вертикальных полос сверху вниз). Нарушения чувствительности носят асимметричный (мозаичный) характер.

*Мышечная слабость*
Мышечная слабость  развивается в ногах, усиливается при ходьбе. В сочетании с болевым синдромом, это заставляет больного иногда даже останавливаться и отдыхать, прежде чем продолжить движение. Иногда пациенты испытывают затруднения при необходимости  даже стоять прямо.

*Нарушение функции мочевого пузыря*
*Нарушение функции мочевого пузыря развивается в более поздние сроки, нежели боли, нарушения чувствительности и мышечная слабость*, хотя бывают и исключения. Нарушение функции мочеиспускания может быть в виде затруднения начала мочеиспускания, задержки мочеиспускания, отсутствия ощущения позыва на мочеиспускание и ощущения наполнения мочевого пузыря. При запущенной стадии процесса может развиваться недержание мочи.

*Нарушение функции прямой кишки*
_Нарушение функции прямой кишки, как и нарушения со стороны мочевого пузыря, наблюдается позже, чем боль в указанной области_. Проявляются в виде отсутствия позывов к дефекации, нарушении отхождения газов, запора, в запущенных случаях (редко) — недержания кала.

*Вегетативно-трофические расстройства*
Вегетативно-трофические расстройства наблюдаются значительно реже. Это могут быть сухость и истончение кожи на ногах, шелушение, нарушение потоотделения, покраснение или синюшность кожи, нарушение роста волос.

*Расстройства половой функции*
Расстройства половой функции заключаются в нарушении эрекции, *однако редко бывают первым симптомом при поражении конского хвостf/
*
Обратите внимание на выделенное курсивом.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

> _Боли в пояснице, двигательные расстройства, нарушение половой функции, ухудшение работы мочевого пузыря и прямой кишки, а также прочие неприятные ощущения в нижнем отделе позвоночника и в ногах, — эти симптомы знакомы многим пациентам и часто встречаются в комплексе._
> 
> *Все они у меня есть!!! *


Все. и слабость ног и выпадение рефлексов?



> При чем конкретно проявлены лет 10 уже. Не остро всё конечно, но Мучаюсь блин просто не могу с таким долгим сроком...


10 лет, если это связано со сдавлением корешков, то они не восстановятся.
А вот при гиперактивном мочевом пузыре вполне могут быть и дольше 



> Сидеть на твердом долго не могу с недавних пор... становится так больно, что я даже встать не могу... такая боль по всему заду при поднятии пятой точки со стула или скамьи!


Кокцигодиния 



> Легкие прострелы и давление в области простаты и мочевого. Постоянные позывы к мочеиспусканию при мало наполненном мочевом.


Опять гиперактивность



> Икры постоянно уставшие, даже после сна и я заметил, что мышцы икр даже худыми какими-то сильно стали. Иногда тянет их сильно. В машине долго не могу ехать- поясница начинает болеть, неметь итд. Если долго идти, то да с перерывами, хотя при ходьбе чувствую себя лучше всего.


Читаем про нейрогенную перемежающуюся хромоту



> Как вылечиться???


Пока думаем от чего болит


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Да, все это есть.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

Тогда оперируйтесь, и посмотрим.
Только гиперактивность мочевого пузыря, кокцигодиния, миофасциальный синдром не пройдут.
ЭНМГ делали?


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Оперируйтесь и посмотрим? Не пройдут?
Можно посерьезнее?
Я во многом не понимаю, поэтому и обратился за помощью. А тут одними загадками ответы 

Если грыжа давит на конский хвост и возникают вышеописанные симптомы, то замена поврежденного диска на имплант должна полностью избавить от симптомов.
Разве не так? Вроде логично же...
ЭНМГ не делал. Могу сделать на днях. А для чего оно? Вроде и так все очевидно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

Какие же загадки.
Если все перечисленное у Вас есть, то можно оперироваться.

Но я вижу жалобы:


> За 20 лет 3 раза простреливало, но помогали анальгетики. Сейчас 36лет и решил вновь посещать спортзал из-за ломки в грудном отделе позвоночника при ночном отдыхе(Сидячая работа, машина, малоподвижность). Отходил 2 месяца и вновь сорвал поясницу в пресс-машине большим весом. Болит сильно поясница....
> Помимо боли в пояснице лет 10 отдает в районе мочевого-простаты и в таз. Сексуальная жизнь из-за этого на 3-4. Сейчас когда болит сильно поясница- отдача в район мочевого еще жестче:


на отдельные заболевания: гиперактивность мочевого пузыря, кокцигодиния, миофасциальный синдром, спондилоартроз.
Поэтому и высказываю свое мнение, что после операции эти жалобы могут и не пройти.
Тем более, что давние сроки нарушений, могут быть признаком гибели части нервов, и тогда после операции они могут не восстановиться.

Давайте по принятому в медицине алгоритму:
Опишите свои жалобы отвечая на заданные мною ввопросы:

боли, где, как, от чего, как лечили и что помогает и что нет..

нарушения чувствительности...

мышечная слабость...

нарушения функции мочевого пузыря...

нарушение функции прямой кишки...

вегетативно-трофические расстройства на нижних конечностях...

расстройства половой функции....
И, что первично пришло нарушение мочевыделительной и половой функции или слабость, онемение, выпадение рефлексов на ногах.


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Опишите свои жалобы отвечая на заданные мною ввопросы:

боли, где, как, от чего, как лечили и что помогает и что нет..
_Разделим боли на 2 части! 1я это боли в пояснице после того как я срываю ее или глубоко нагибаюсь. Это случается редко. Залечиваю препаратами и все проходит.
2я часть болей возникла когда-то при очередном срыв пояснице. Они не острые, а ноющие и давящие и частые ... практически ежедневные. Проявляются в виде давления в области мочевого-простаты и начала ног. Лечил у кучи андрологов-урологов, выкинул тьму денег, но все по их теме как оказалось в идеале. Никто мне не говорил. да и я не знал, что на нервной почве такое возможно._

нарушения чувствительности...
Чувствительность вроде нормальная

мышечная слабость...
Слабость в ногах. Особенно в икрах. Очень лень ходить пешком, т.к. быстро устаю. Уставшие ноги даже после сна.

нарушения функции мочевого пузыря...
Желание помочиться при мало наполненном мочевом. Ощущение что он переполнен. Давит что-то. Но это не постоянно то есть , то нет.

нарушение функции прямой кишки...
Тут вроде нормально. Но иногда возникает непонятное давление будто хочется в туалет, но не можешь.

вегетативно-трофические расстройства на нижних конечностях...
Тут весь набор. За эти 10 лет подоблысел немного. Коа сухая. Наблюаются периодически некие дерматиты типа пятен которые чешутся и шелушатся от пота.

расстройства половой функции.... 
Слабая эрекция из-за дикомфорта в области простаты-мочевом.

И, что первично пришло нарушение мочевыделительной и половой функции или слабость, онемение, выпадение рефлексов на ногах.- На данный момент это все сразу. Не могу точно помнить,так как давно это было. Но я заметил первое Дисфункцию половой системы, затем слабость . Возможно я запамятовал.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

Все перечисленное не является признаками синдрома "конского хвоста".
Остаюсь при своем мнении. Операцию не рекомендую.


> Разделим боли на 2 части! 1я это боли в пояснице после того как я срываю ее или глубоко нагибаюсь. Это случается редко. Залечиваю препаратами и все проходит.
> 2я часть болей возникла когда-то при очередном срыв пояснице. Они не острые, а ноющие и давящие и частые ... практически ежедневные. Проявляются в виде давления в области мочевого-простаты и начала ног. Лечил у кучи андрологов-урологов, выкинул тьму денег, но все по их теме как оказалось в идеале. Никто мне не говорил. да и я не знал, что на нервной почве такое возможно.


Спондилоартроз



> Чувствительность вроде нормальная


Так как нет сдавления.


> Слабость в ногах. Особенно в икрах. Очень лень ходить пешком, т.к. быстро устаю. Уставшие ноги даже после сна.


Это не слабость-Это лень.
Слабость это невозможность ходить на пятках и носках.


> Желание помочиться при мало наполненном мочевом. Ощущение что он переполнен. Давит что-то. Но это не постоянно то есть , то нет.


Гиперактивный мочевой пузырь.



> Тут вроде нормально. Но иногда возникает непонятное давление будто хочется в туалет, но не можешь.


Так как нет сдавления.



> Тут весь набор. За эти 10 лет подоблысел немного. Коа сухая. Наблюаются периодически некие дерматиты типа пятен которые чешутся и шелушатся от пота.


Это бывает только если ноги повисли. А пятка от венозного застоя.


> Слабая эрекция из-за дикомфорта в области простаты-мочевом.


При сдавлении уж если не работает, то не работает. Функциональная слабость, как Вы написали 4 балла, скорее психоэмоциональной причины. Половина форума мечтают о 4 баллах, причем не только




> На данный момент это все сразу. Не могу точно помнить,так как давно это было. Но я заметил первое Дисфункцию половой системы, затем слабость . Возможно я запамятовал.


Что и требовалось.
Оперируйтесь, у вас есть профилактические показания из-за боли в спине.
Но ради перечисленных жалоб, не нужно.


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

*Доктор Ступин*, Спасибо за совет. У мня вроде спадает воспаление после очередного срыва. На днях начну потихоньку двигаться в сторону ЛФК. Мой невролог еще какие то блокады шмакады и тд мне приготовил, но я думаю, что опять отсос денег из моего кармана начнется.... )))
Вопрос:
Я правильно понимаю, что по части боли и грыж в пояснице- надо оперировать однозначно?
Если да, то это конкретно имплантант? И если боли уйдут, то можно ли пока до лета не оперировать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Янв 2019)

Про операцию. ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕСКИЕ!!!!
Вот не хотите вы нас слышать, все разворачиваете на свое понимание.
Два вопроса.
1. Тему про показания к операции нашли?
2. Сколько человек, %, умирает от наркоза и сколько не успешных операций знаете?


----------



## Deon (8 Янв 2019)

Все что я обещал по МРТ, я выложу завтра как и обещал.

1.Я просто не понимаю что такое профилактические!!! Тему про показания не смог найти (((((.
2. Именно поэтому я тут всех достаю с вопросами и пытаюсь вникнуть. И если блин имплант заменит мне мои мучения с поясницей и другими нервяками, то я рискну.

Доктор Ступин!
Вы мне ответили. Я всё понял (почти). Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Янв 2019)

Вот и хорошо.
Снимки и вопросы про ПОЧТИ.


----------



## Deon (9 Янв 2019)

Не смог снимки посмотреть. Их можно только с диска посмотреть. Но я скопировал файлы для Syngo fastView : https://yadi.sk/d/EK6gi5F86LYPBg


----------



## kirgudu (10 Янв 2019)

Deon написал(а):


> Я просто не понимаю что такое профилактические!!! Тему про показания не смог найти (((((.



*ПРОФИЛАКТИЧЕСКИЕ *это такие показания при которых операция направлена не на улучшение текущего состояния, а на предотвращение каких-либо осложнений. И вы в праве сами решать и оценивать риски от проведения операции (ведь они тоже есть) и от отказа от нее. На сколько я понимаю, чаще всего при таких показаниях от операции отказываются.

Еще бывают *ПЛАНОВЫЕ *показания, это когда операцию можно сделать, но большой срочности нет. И вы располагаете временем для проверки эффективности консервативного лечения. В случае наличия такой эффективности, от операции можно отказаться. При таких показаниях операцию делают если нужно быстро избавиться от боли, например при неотложной работе или переезде или просто не желании терпеть и лечиться консервативно.

И самые грозные *НЕОТЛОЖНЫЕ *показания, это когда хочешь не хочешь, а операцию нужно делать. И чем быстрее тем лучше, желательно успеть в течение 6-ти часов. Синдром «конского хвоста» указывает именно на такие показания. Но как Вам ответили врачи форума, перечисленные Вами признаки не являются признаками «конского хвоста».

Вам может быть полезна вот эта информация https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/575/

Уважаемые врачи подправьте пожалуйста если я что-то исказил.


----------



## Deon (10 Янв 2019)

Спасибо.
Доходчиво!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Янв 2019)

Супер!


----------



## Deon (11 Янв 2019)

Доктор Ступин. Я там выше фотки выложил. Можете посмотреть?

По моим показаниям сейчас.
В пояснице боль почти прошла. Иногда слабые покалывания и отдача в мочевой. В основном когда сижу. Мой невролог предложил поставить сегодня 5ю капельницу с коктейлем обезбаливающих итд. А с пн начать 10 дневной курс игло-масажо-блокадо терапию. Думаю должно помочь. Но... Даже сам мой Невролог сказал, что воспаление уйдет, а грыжа навряд ли.
И вскоре есть вероятность, что я опять загнусь со спиной. Если я конечно не буду соблюдать 1000 и 1 правило инвалида. Ппц. Может и правда инвалидность оформить?

Посмотрите пожалуйста фалы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (11 Янв 2019)

Вот Ваша грыжа.
Есть.

Так что решили?


----------



## Deon (12 Янв 2019)

Пока залечиваю. С Пн блокады, массаж. А там будем посмотреть.
На фото ничего не понятно для меня.
Страшное нечто)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (12 Янв 2019)

Все, как и описано.
Не важно, что там, важно как болит.


----------



## HelenЯ (12 Янв 2019)

Deon написал(а):


> Может и правда инвалидность оформить?



Вы думаете инвалидность оформить так просто?


----------



## Deon (12 Янв 2019)

Да я шуткой про инвалидность)))


----------



## criptid (14 Янв 2019)

По поводу спорта, если вы не профи в ТА и этим не зарабатываете не нужно лезть под штангу, есть куча всевозможных занятий для поддержания физической формы менее травматичных, когда то сам завязал со штангой, спорт - это наркотик, но как говорится наркотик убивает.


----------



## Deon (18 Янв 2019)

Я не профи. Но я все предпринял. Изолировал полностью спину, акромя планки.


----------



## criptid (18 Янв 2019)

Главное не начинать наращивать веса


----------



## Deon (18 Янв 2019)

Это верно.


----------



## Deon (29 Янв 2019)

Отписываюсь про свое самочувствие.
Пока ставил блокады, массаж, иголки - все было почти норм. В Пт был крайний день курса и буквально утром в Вс я проснулся со стреляющим нервом в левую ягодицу. Прострел проходил после часа от времени подъема после сна. И так уже третий день. усилился болевой сковывающий синдром в области чуть ниже грудного отдела. Болит ночью при обездвиживании и когда спишь на спине(Но это параллельная болячка похоже). Поясница в одной теме слабая ноющая боль если ее напрячь  или просто тянет.
Заметил усилившиеся позывы к мочеиспусканию и жжение в мочевом что ли. Я теперь по 2 раза встаю ночью в туалет. Недосып соответственно. Днем так же часто в туалет. Но пью много воды, особенно на тренировке.
Сегодня решил отказаться от тренировок на неопределенное время. Невролог направил  на консультацию к Нейро-хирургу (завтра буду пытаться проконсультироваться с доктором Кругловым с Подольска по телефону) и назначал трамадол и еще какие-то жесткие таблетки.
Чую все близится к имплантации ((((


----------



## criptid (29 Янв 2019)

На период лечения и восстановительного периода нужно оставить нагрузки в зале, слишком торопитесь


----------



## Deon (29 Янв 2019)

Я бы и рад. Дохтор мой кричит - зал оставить и все тут!


----------



## criptid (29 Янв 2019)

Зал в период обострения ничем не поможет, а еще и усугубит


----------



## Eduard1223 (29 Янв 2019)

@Deon, а какие упрожнения в зале вы делали? Жжение в мочевом это уже серьёзный звонок на операцию, не ходите в зал, берегите себя!


----------



## Deon (30 Янв 2019)

У меня с мочевым проблема уже с 15го года. При чем непонятно что. К урологам 7 раз ходил, делал, УЗИ, кучу мазков и анализов. Говорят вся как у младенца. Но проблема все время по разному проявлялись. В основном было снижение эрекции из+за как бы давления в районе простаты-мочевого. Чувство не полностью опорожненного мочевого. Постоянные ночные пробуждения помочиться.
А буквально последнюю неделю будто жечь начало. В области низа мочевого, яичек и начала мочевого канала. Плюс постоянное мочеиспускание даже днем.
Не остро жжет, но есть.
Правда я через день на тренировке и пью по 1.5 л. Но раньше этого не проявлялось. И ещё был один момент я сильно перетерпел после тренировки. Может и из-за этого. Но при этом чувство опорожненного полное.
п.с.  ещё параллельно все тело прыщами покрылось как в детстве.
Вобщем тренировки отменил однозначно. Будем посмотреть-понаблюдать.


----------



## Eduard1223 (30 Янв 2019)

Deon написал(а):


> п.с. ещё параллельно все тело прыщами покрылось как в детстве.
> Вобщем тренировки отменил однозначно. Будем посмотреть-понаблюдать.


Может анализы сдать? В детстве скорее ветрянка была но она проиходит лишь раз в жизни


----------



## горошек (30 Янв 2019)

Eduard1223 написал(а):


> Может анализы сдать? В детстве скорее ветрянка была но она проиходит лишь раз в жизни


Неа. Уже троих знаю, у кого была дважды. В том числе моя дочь. А когда набирала в поисковике: можно ли заболеть ветрянкой в третий раз, то там люди и про четвёртый набирали . У ветрянки очень характерные прыщики. Она и без анализа понятна.


----------



## Deon (30 Янв 2019)

Нееее. Это не оно. Болел в детстве. Тут явные некие воспалительные процессы в организме. Что-то с чем-то борется...


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (30 Янв 2019)

Deon написал(а):


> Тут явные некие воспалительные процессы в организме. Что-то с чем-то борется...


Хреновые позывы...что ж тут скажешь,по вашим симптомам я бы лично давно уже на консультацию к НХ сходил или сьездил.Снимки перешлите Круглову почтой.Уверен ответит на все вопросы которые вас интересуют.А прыщи,может быть герпес какого нибудь типа или цитомегаловирус.


----------



## Deon (30 Янв 2019)

Уже переслал сегодня. Сейчас буду созваниваться с доктором.


----------



## Deon (31 Янв 2019)

Доктор Круглов оказался конкретным человечище. Все объяснил, рассказал. Ни отчего не отговаривал. Сказал, болит и ничего не помогает - бери 700 тр на 2 диска м6 и приезжай. 5 дней после операции и выпустим. Через 1 мес можно бегать и бассейн. Через 3 можно активный спорт. В общем планирую к осени скопить денег и выдвигаться. Параллельно пытаться залечить спину. Пол года есть... Ещё...


----------



## Mr.Tomaks (31 Янв 2019)

Deon написал(а):


> Доктор Круглов оказался конкретным человечище.


Конечно человечище!!!Поэтому у него и оперировался!Распологает к себе


----------



## Ed1982 (31 Янв 2019)

Добрый день.
А не могли бы Вы подробнее рассказать про свою консультацию с доктором.
Честно тоже хочется сдаться, особенно когда обострения. Но вроде все взрослые, чудес то не бывает. Наверное есть и недостатки у М6, доктор о их рассказывал?

Интересует:
1. Срок службы, как не искал его я не нашел.
2. Возможные осложнения.
3. Процент удачных операций (или не удачных) и что делать в случае не удачи
4. Со стоимостью все понятно, хоть и не маленькая но можно что то придумать
5. Какие то гарантии, что уйдешь как минимум своими ногами, хотя это глупо, какие могут быть тут гарантии, операция серьезная
6. Ну и количество операций которые провел доктор с подробной статистикой.

Спасибо огромное.


----------



## Deon (1 Фев 2019)

Друг! Напиши @Mr.Tomaksу он все у Круглова выведал и мне рассказал и на форуме писал.
Я у Круглова конкретно по своим снимкам и по дате операции спрашивал. Все остальное уже мне неважно. Он явно самый опытный чел по м6.
Единственное, что хочу добавить... Я у него спросил за более крутые импланты. Он сказал, что они существуют, но не можем ставить, так как они не зарегистрирован у нас в РФ лицензионно.


----------



## phill (21 Сен 2021)

@Deon, а Вы спрашивали что за "более крутые импланты"? хотелось бы почитать про них. Я в Германии живу, тут в очень крутой клинике тоже советуют ставить М6, ещё они ставят activL но этот диск лично у меня под вопросом...


----------

